
Do You have a viable startup idea? - jmonegro
http://www.hunch.com/startup-idea/
======
arohner
This demonstrates a major flaw in Hunch. There is _huge_ selection bias. I
answered this, and got a 74%. Right on the page is another question asking me
"Do you agree with this result?".

I claim a few things: 1) people who are in startups or want to be in startups
are more likely to take this quiz. 2) People in this group are more likely to
say they have a good idea.

I had a similar problem with the question "what college _should_ I go to?".
The quiz did a good job of telling me which colleges I _wanted_ to go to, with
no regard to whether I had the grades to get into those schools.

~~~
froo
Yeah I'm still wrestling with many aspects of the startup I'm putting
together. I answered the questions and got a 99%, but I'm not entirely sure of
its accuracy.

I decided to click "No" for the _Do you agree with this result?_ as a 99%
score seemed a little too certain for me (I'm always questioning things that
look too good to be true).

To be honest, I did it for a laugh. The results didn't validate my idea for
me, really it's just a matter of working hard at it.

------
quizbiz
I like the question that mentions a comparison to the seven deadly sins.
[http://www.hunch.com/startup-
idea/?h=1461053.1461083.1461103...](http://www.hunch.com/startup-
idea/?h=1461053.1461083.1461103.1461143.1461163.&exp=0) For me it could be
Lust...

------
fauigerzigerk
I got 99% "yes" even though I'm almost certain that my idea is not viable in
its current form. None of the questions even touched on the hairy issues. This
is probably not the kind of question that's suitable for hunch.

I did another quiz asking where I should go on vacation. That lead to an
interesting result. I should go to Tokyo. Next time I'm going to ask whether
my startup idea can succeed in Tokyo. If it says no, but it could work in
Shanghai, I think I'm hooked ;-)

------
rw
Since when does "Have you built a prototype yet?" matter when talking about if
your idea is good?

~~~
seldo
It's not a pass-or-fail question. But if you have a working prototype, then it
makes it more likely your idea is practical. If you don't, then what you're
trying to do might not even be possible.

------
sachinag
Tee hee - this is pretty much the Eric Ries/Steve Blank outline in a decision
tree format.

------
subbu
Hunch seems pretty similar to action mazes. But action mazes is predominantly
used in educational and instructional purpose. So it doesn't suggest more
answers for you at the end. Instead it tells you what would happen if you
follow a certain path.

An example: <http://www.actionmazes.com/anotherexample.htm>

------
vaksel
Sounds more like "Do you have an idea that investors would want to invest in"

------
phugoid
That was a lot of fun!

I didn't follow the start-up idea thread, I went to home and started from
scratch. From the second screen, where it asked me if alien abductions were
real, I was hooked. Even if I had no idea where the whole thing was going.

That's the best web user interface I've seen in a long, long time.
Congratulations to the designers, and sorry if this post is judged to be off-
topic.

------
peterlai
With fair use, this service could become as interesting as 20 questions.

Some feedback: Perhaps hunch could handle the browser history more elegantly.
After completing this questionnaire, my browser history becomes usable. (I had
to click the back button about 10 times to get back to this page.)

------
seldo
I will believe the result this question gave me if Hunch is itself successful,
thus proving Caterina knows what the heck she's talking about :-) (Flickr
could have been a fluke)

